#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-10
<hakimsheriff> isn't there supposed to be a meeting now?
<cprofitt> anyone awake
<willwh> cprofitt: yes
<willwh> whats up
<willwh> sorry, having fun with my new kinect :]
<cprofitt> no problem
<cprofitt> I got asked by someone about your meeting
<cprofitt> which they said was scheduled for 7pm to 8pm
<cprofitt> ... thought I would see if I could stir someone up
<willwh> :>
<willwh> well - I think that's pst
<willwh> but I could be wrong
<cprofitt> his name is hakimshariff
<willwh> tbh I don't think I've been on time to a meeting, ever.
<willwh> ;]
<cprofitt> he linked me to
<cprofitt> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&gsessionid=p0l8fD9KMf4j1-WRukiFFw
<willwh> I don't know him, I'm afraid
<cprofitt> which shows EST
<willwh> oh yes it does
<cprofitt> yeah I think he may be trying to hook up with you guys
<willwh> which I guess is in 7mins?
<willwh> interesting
<cprofitt> its 8pm in 7 minutes
<willwh> oh
<cprofitt> He hangs out in the #ubuntu-beginners-team a bit...
<cprofitt> he is not on now... or I would have him come and meet you
<cprofitt> what is a kinect?
<willwh> ah, an xbox kinect
<willwh> it's a motion detection type device
<willwh> I'm using this; http://people.ict.usc.edu/~suma/faast/
<willwh> to run it on my pc to play some games :>
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> hey hakimsheriff
<cprofitt> willwh: is here...
<cprofitt> he was not sure about the meeting though
<hakimsheriff> sorry i got diconnected
<cprofitt> willwh: meet hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> willwh: Hi
<willwh> howdy
<hakimsheriff> on the google calendar it said there was an irc meeting
<willwh> well, I guess it didn't occur
<hakimsheriff> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&gsessionid=p0l8fD9KMf4j1-WRukiFFw
<willwh> there is a forum too
<willwh> and a mailing list
<hakimsheriff> i am in the mailing list
<willwh> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=395
<willwh> ok
<hakimsheriff> ubuntu-ca@lists.ubuntu.com right?
<willwh> I am not sure why there was no meeting tonight
<willwh> that is correct
<willwh> did you need something specific?
<willwh> I am kinda busy here :]
<hakimsheriff> no just wondering why there was no meeting
<willwh> I don't knwo
<willwh> knwo**
<willwh> argh
<willwh> I don't know*
<cprofitt> hakimsheriff: hit the mailing list... see if you can get an answer there
<cprofitt> but start soft...
<cprofitt> don't ask why the meeting didn't happne....
<cprofitt> just ask when the next meeting is because you want to join / help the team
<hakimsheriff> okay thx
<cprofitt> just better not to put anyone on the defensive...
<cprofitt> hakimsheriff: where in CA are you?
<hakimsheriff> montreal
<cprofitt> Nice.
<hakimsheriff> cprofitt: by the way when is the next UBT meeting?
<dscassel> willwh: Sorry about that. This doesn't *feel* like the second Sunday to me.
<dscassel> I never scheduled a meeting for tonight.  BobJonkman put it on a monthly repeat in the calendar.
<willwh> ahh
<dscassel> Hakim is very enthusiastic. ^_^;
<BobJonkman> Whoops.  and i was off watching movies...
<dscassel> We should probably schedule one for next weekend.
<dscassel> I'll put it in the LoCo Directory...
<BobJonkman> OK, and I'll move the entry for tonight to next week...
<BobJonkman> Maybe mention it on the ubuntu-ca mailing list too.
<dscassel> Done. Yeah. Tomorrow. Ima gonna pass out now.
<BobJonkman> NightNight dscassel
<dscassel> 'night, Canada
<txwikinger> Are the identi.ca servers in Canada?
<johanbr> looks like they are hosted by iweb in Montreal
<txwikinger> Ah yes..
 * txwikinger wonders if that is outside the subpoena power of the US Government
<txwikinger> twitter is not
<johanbr> right
<johanbr> depends on whether identi.ca has any US presence, I guess
<johanbr> the thing that stood out to me is that iweb seems to have a RISQ connection... I wonder why
<txwikinger> Jefferson: http://wiki.monticello.org/mediawiki/index.php/When_governments_fear_the_people,_there_is_liberty...(Quotation)
<txwikinger> US DoJ is asking for all information of people who follow wikileaks on twitter. Maybe it is time to unfollow if someone does not want to be harrassed by ICE or be put on non-fly lists :)
<FiReSTaRT> txwikinger: yikes... fortunately i dont have a twitter account.. the only places i follow on fb are my ISP (b/c they also do a lot of standing up for net neutrality and fair usage on our market) and fair copyright for canada :P
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-11
<MagicFab> HI everyone - I'd like to invite anyone with LibreOffice - specific questions to come here: http://libreoffice.shapado.com/
<MagicFab> txwikinger, matjan_work sipherdee if you have a few minutes you could ask a relevant question - this would get more action there, as I am trying to show its potential to as many as I can.
<MagicFab> already 30+ people have joined but I need more Ubuntu experts / LibreOffice advocates :)
<billybigrigger> mornin all
<willwh> howdy
<dougstew> Is there any one on here that really understands Grub. I have some questions.
<dougstew> I guess the answer is no
<johanbr> dougstew, what's your question?
<dougstew> first a simple question: Using grub2   where is the list of kernels stored?
<johanbr> it's not really stored, but it's built by a shell script in /etc/grub.d
<dougstew> Ok there was one stord for grub1 wasn't there?
<johanbr> yes
<johanbr> what are you trying to do?
<dougstew> Now for the real question     ---- when I triple boot   win.   ubuntu9.04  and ubuntu10.04 --- and Ubuntu 10.04 being the last one to install --- After running and updating 10.04, I now login to 9.04
<dougstew> while running 9.04 it wants to update the software including
<dougstew> the kernels
<dougstew> what grub info will now be updated
<dougstew> the grup on the master boot record will still be looking at the 10.04 partition
<dougstew> johanbr:  any ideas?
<johanbr> oh
<dougstew> I know that with grub1 I had it totally mixed up, I am afraid to try it again untill I am sure what it will do.
<johanbr> I guess you could put the grub 1 for 9.04 somewhere else and have the grub2 chainload grub1
<dougstew> Are you saying that grub2 will not have a problem with two Ubuntus on two partitions?
<johanbr> I don't think either grub has a problem with ubuntu on two partitions
<johanbr> it's just that you have to tell them where the relevant grub is installed
<dougstew> Well my experience is otherwise
<dougstew> Ok I don't know what you mean by tell them
<johanbr> configure the two grubs to tell them where they're installed
<johanbr> but what was the problem you encountered?
<johanbr> 9.04 wouldn't update the kernel list properly?
<dougstew> Ok   but you have only 1 MBR
<johanbr> yes, but you can put one grub somewhere else
<johanbr> and have it loaded from the "master" grub
<dougstew> before grub2   I had 2 versions of Ubuntu installed on 2 different partitions
<dougstew> and when I updated the older one
<dougstew> it change the list file on the second patiton
<dougstew> but when i went to boot again the grub showed me the list from the first partition
<dougstew> that did not have the kernals for the second partition
<johanbr> right
<dougstew> so I could not choose the newer kernel for the older ubuntu
<johanbr> you'd have to install one grub somewhere else, and fiddle with the config of the other grub to chainload the first one
<dougstew> That I don't know how to do
<johanbr> yes, it might be more trouble than it's worth
<johanbr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107487 says a few things about that
<dougstew> I will read that    and thanks for your help
<johanbr> you're welcome
<johanbr> have to go, I'm afraid... good luck!
<dougstew> It says     "so you need to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst"   but with grub2 where is the menu.lst?
<hypatia> o hai #ubuntu-ca!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-12
<dscassel> hypatia: Welcome back. :)
<hypatia> thanks, dscassel :D
<kenjy> guys I will be in Vancouver for 1 month, someone interested on a meeting? xD
<dscassel> kenjy: I'd talk to the Vancouver LoCo directly. KombuchaKip may be able to direct you to the right place.
 * KombuchaKip emerges from the crypt
<dennis77515> hi all
<dennis77515> anyone here?
<hypatia> yup!
<dennis77515> i have a question about how to make a vfat usb drive mount in my username
<hypatia> man mount?
<hypatia> that's where i'd be looking :/
<hypatia> sorry i can't give more specific help
<dennis77515> ok tyvm
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-14
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> :)
<ball> Mornin'
<willwh> anyone know anything about remote gdm login?
<willwh> I use an ssh tunnel for vnc
<willwh> but
<willwh> if I don't log a session in first - kinda stuck
<ball> I tunnel VNC through ssh too.
<ball> I still don't really undestand "sessions" in X.
<willwh> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GDM_XDMCP.html
<willwh> there's that, but it seems a little old
<willwh> vi /etc/rc.local
<willwh> wups :D
<willwh> 2 many shells open >.>
<willwh> too*
<dscassel> willwh: Have a look at NX. http://kwlug.org/node/713
<willwh> dscassel: I don't want to do that
<willwh> :)
<willwh> really - there is no way to allow remote gdm login? I don't believe that :)
<willwh> going to test this out
<willwh> ball: will let you know how I get on
<willwh> dscassel: thank you for the suggestion though :)
<dscassel> Yeah, XDMCP, but it's kind of clunky.
<willwh> just firing up gdm at run level 2
<willwh> looks like it may do the trick
<ball> willwh: What are you trying to achieve?
<willwh> being able to remote login to a GUI, without having logged a gdm session in to the remote box
<willwh> shell is all good 90% of the time, but I have a fairly nice eclipse setup now
<willwh> vim is good for quick stuff
<willwh> but not debugging / etc :)
<ball> willwh: Do you want to connect to the (graphical) console, or a virtual desktop?
<willwh> log in to the desktop
<ball> The same desktop you would see if you were sitting at the keyboard?
<willwh> yes indeed
<ball> Doesn't Ubuntu support that out of the box?
<willwh> not
<willwh> no*
<ball> I thought it shipped with a VNC server
<willwh> it does
<willwh> but you can't log in without an active session prior
<ball> I wonder if I filed that as a bug.
 * ball ponders
<ball> http://potchery.blogspot.com/ and scroll down to 2008-12-19
<ball> Ah, looks like that was my standard virtual desktop configuration.
<ball> ...so not the console
<ball> (has the advantage of supporting multiple concurrent users)
<ball> hello billybigrigger
 * ball wanders off to check on fork
<doug1> willwh  said
<doug1> it does but you can't log in without an active session prior 22:50
<doug1> I would like to know how to do this
<BluesKaj> howdy
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> still not much happening here :P
<BluesKaj> nope :)
<dscassel> Sad, really.
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> 30 people you'd think there would always be something going on in here
<dscassel> Might I make a humble suggestion?
<billybigrigger> well i'm going to the kitchen and grabbing a coffee and standing outside in -30 for a cig :P
<billybigrigger> dscassel, what's that?
<dscassel> Say someone comes in the room and goes "Howdy," hypothetically.
<dscassel> The best way to then start a conversation is probably not to immediately say "Nothing ever happens here, so why bother?"
<dscassel> Just sayin. :)
<BluesKaj> I'm debating whether to install ubuntu-server or not ...I basically just need amdia server , but I mhavent found anything that suits me , they're either too complex and clunky or minimal with few oprions
<BluesKaj> media server
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, I haven't really had much luck in that arena.
<dscassel> Mostly, I just set up a samba share on my main machine and leave it at that.
<billybigrigger> amdia, never heard of it
<billybigrigger> dscassel, if it wasn't for me, BluesKaj probably would still be idleing away in +1 :P
<billybigrigger> so he wouldn't even have joined, he knew the situation in -ca already
<billybigrigger> i don't great everyone who comes in the door the same way... BluesKaj is just special :P
<BluesKaj> I'm using kubuntu natty and I just store movies and music etc on it ...it's connected to our tv with dvi/hdmi and coaxaudio to the HT receiver ...works well enuff
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, hehe
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Ah, didn't know you guys knew each other.
<billybigrigger> i just know him from here and +1
<BluesKaj> dscassel, oh yeah , we go back a few yrs , just haven't chatted on a while
<billybigrigger> ok, cig and coffe time, bbiab
<BluesKaj> in awhile, ....this damm KB !
<billybigrigger> dscassel, i'm surprised you don't remember the name, he used to hang here all the time
<BluesKaj> coffee ..brb
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Yeah, I remember the name, just not the relationship (if I ever knew).
<dscassel> I'm kind of bad with handles.
<BluesKaj> yeah , my memory is aging too , like the rest of me :P
<billybigrigger> any of you guys listened to Matt Andersen?
<BluesKaj> who may I ask is Matt Anderson?
<BluesKaj> er sen
<BluesKaj> my mother's maiden name btw , with the same danish spelling :)
<billybigrigger> andersen
<billybigrigger> he's a canadian musician
<BluesKaj> yeah a blues dude , I recall seeing him on strombo a while back
<BluesKaj> i think it was strombo , anyway
<BluesKaj> hi zul
<zul> hi
 * BluesKaj tries to keep a converstion string/thread going , but seems difficult . PPL use autojoin but don't bother to participate seems rather a useless exercise to me
<dscassel> Yay, meetings! 2 down this morning, one more to go.
<BluesKaj> heh, meetings ..always found most of them a waste of time
<BluesKaj> bbl
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Definitely.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-15
<willwh> doug1: here? :)
<willwh> sorry had a manic day at work
<willwh> didn't check in on irc :>
<doug1> yes   doug1 is here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> hmm, deluge was causing a bandwidth prob with freenode for some reason...was losing my connection if the DL bit rate went over 300kbs
<BluesKaj> both were assigned a different port range on the router , so i can't figure why this was happening ,...anyway ktorrent is now installed and deluge loses on this version at least
<billybigrigger> deluge? hmm i've been using it for a long time and thats one program i never have a problem with :P
<BluesKaj> the latest deluge dropped the blocklist link and ktorrent's option is easier to use now , which is good
<BluesKaj> maybe this is a case of deluge being a gtk app not playing nice with kde apps ...dunno , just speculating
<BluesKaj> anyway , snow pushing is on the agenda for the next hr or so ...BBL
<billybigrigger> hey all
<dscassel> Hey, billybigrigger.
<billybigrigger> dscassel, howdy
<dscassel> How's your Saturday?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-16
<BluesKaj> hi all
<BluesKaj> bloody cold here this morning. -22C , but clear and sunny with no wind
<BluesKaj> back
<crond> strange, I was setting up encryptfs for my home dir, accidentally killed the script before I set a pw, so I couldnt access my .Private dir, so when I deleted my user account everything showed up in /home/username.o4tueirt (random chars) and I was able to re-make my account and copy everything back to /home/username
<BobJonkman> Going grocery shopping - hope to be back in time for the IRC meeting...
<BobJonkman> Are we on?  T-minus 3 minutes...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-09
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BobJonkman1> Good morning, Ubuntoids!
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-oid here :)
<bregma> heh, it's afternoon where I am
<BobJonkman1> !tzag as they say on Identi.ca
<lubotu1> BobJonkman1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BobJonkman1> O Hai lubotu1
<BobJonkman1> https://identi.ca/group/tzag
<BobJonkman1> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BobJonkman1> That was not the !help I'm looking for.
<BobJonkman1> !ubotu
<lubotu1> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ca's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BobJonkman1> *That's* the !help I'm looking for!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Oh yeah, IRC meeting tonight...
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel , here ?
<epod> hurmh?
<dscassel> Yup. 8pm.
<dscassel> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-01-10
<epod> morning fellow canadians.  WTB winter.
<dscassel> Which isn't much. Feel free to add to it. :)
<dscassel> Hi, epod :)
<epod> freaking +1 here today.  bleah
<dscassel> The walk into work was nice this morning. No snow or ice. Didn't have to bundle up...
<epod> I just hate the wet mess that results from warm temps in the daytime
<epod> makes cars so messy :S
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-11
<dscassel> half hour till the meeting.
<epod> I wish I could have the cool gnome3 corner window switchy thing on 11.10
<epod> I quite liked that.
<dscassel> You mean in Gnome Shell?
<epod> yeah
<epod> I was messing around with mint, and I could move the mouse to the upper left corner and it'd zoom to show all my windows, and I could click one, isntead of alt-tabbing
<epod> back on oneirc, but I liked that feature and wish it was there
<dscassel> I think you can still do that if you set it up on compiz config.
<BobJonkman> Happy: My lovely wife had dinner ready for me when I came home.  Sad: Will be missing Kwartzlab's Laser Cutter unveiling tonight...
<dscassel> BobJonkman: :(
<dscassel> I may have to duck in and out of the meeting to do party stuff.
<dscassel> If I was thinknig ahead, I probably should've rescheduled.
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<dscassel> Roll call! DarwinSurvivor jaguar kenjy mars starcraftman BluesKaj DarwinSurvivor jaguar khoover MylesBraithwaite StepNjump BobJonkman Jeruvy KombuchaKip pangolin txwikinger2 bregma johanbr epod Kulag ryanakca cyphermox FiReSTaRT Kamondelious sipherdee willwh
<dscassel> ubuntu-ca meeting!
<dscassel> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-01-10
<dscassel> Introductions: Who are you, where are you and what do you do on/for/with ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo, ON and I'm co-contact for the Ubuntu Canada LoCo. Also, chairing this meeting. :)
 * epod waves
<epod> I'm not sure if I am supposed to reply, but I'm Damien, I'm in Winnipeg, and I'm just a humble user :)
<BobJonkman> Hi all.  Bob Jonkman from Elmira, just north of Waterloo
<khoover> I'm Ken, from Markham, ON. Just a user, like epod, but planning to get more active when I have time. I'm also writing a precis due tomorrow, soooooo....
<dscassel> Hi, Damian, and absolutely you should reply. Welcome. :)
<dscassel> Hi Ken. :)
<dscassel> khoover: What were you thinking about doing?
<FiReSTaRT> hey Darcy.. i can finally attend lol name's Ilija, located in Toronto
<FiReSTaRT> in the interest of full disclosure, running Mint 12 w/xfce :P
<dscassel> Hi Ilija! Welcome back. :)
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: We forgive you. :)
<khoover> dscassel, *shrug* probably muck around with the code behind it.
<dscassel> khoover: That's cool.  I wish there were more resources around I could point you at...
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm Doug from Surrey, BC. I run freebsd, arch and ubuntu. (also on the brainstorm team)
<dscassel> Awesome, hi Doug. :)
<FiReSTaRT> ran arch for a little while.. liked it but wanted something more stable for regular use system.. these days i try to minimize my hacks :P
<BobJonkman> Lots of folks here today...
<khoover> anyone see genjii recently? need coffee
<BobJonkman> It's possible dscassel is a little preoccupied.  He's at Kwartzlab, where they're having the public unveiling of the new Laser Cutter
<FiReSTaRT> my wife hijacked the living room so i'm stuck here and amazingly got free time
<BobJonkman> Haven't seen genii_around for over a week
<khoover> BobJonkman, just when pizza cutting gets to its pinnacle, a new one is found. and bummer, guess the polar bears got him.
<epod> I'm not doing anything but mashing 'Update' on my Transformer every 30 mins or so to see if ICS is out yet :P
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob, yeah...  Occasionally distracted.
<FiReSTaRT> i've had my fill of updates.. ran them on my virtual machine until 3am last night (along with trying to get over some funky deps for the 32bit nxclient and ending up running Remmina)
<BobJonkman>  So there's the agenda item of "Upcoming Events"
 * txwikinger2 is here now
<FiReSTaRT> hey tx ltnt
<BobJonkman> We've got an Ubuntu Hour coming up in Waterloo next Wednesday.  New venue, the Duke of Wellington.  Slightly more interesting beverages than the coffee shop we've been going to.
<dscassel> Yup!
<dscassel> I'll be there!
<BobJonkman> I think I recall some talk on the forums or mailing list about someone setting up something in Northern Ontario, like Sudbury
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hours are the way to go for starting a community of enthusiasts.
<FiReSTaRT> sudbury is a good place especially since it's got laurentian, so i'm sure there would be a few ubuntu users down there
<BobJonkman> Practically no effort required, just make an announcement on the list, the IRC, the forums, post it on the LoCo Events list (if you don't have access you can sign up at Launchpad.net, or I can enter it for you)
<BobJonkman> Wouldn'
<BobJonkman> Wouldn't hurt to put some traditional paper media up on bulletin boards or sign posts
<BobJonkman> But I don't think we've done that for either Kitchener or Waterloo Ubuntu Hours
<FiReSTaRT> speaking of LU just contact the lab staff and i'm sure they'll be glad to post up a couple of sheets around the labs
<BobJonkman> People have been known to travel for an hour to get to Ubuntu Hours.  Met a fellow from London at last Friday's Kitchener Ubuntu Hour. (Hi mars !)
<dscassel> And genni_around came in December. :)
<khoover> there any hours in toronto?
<dscassel> er, genii, of course.
<dscassel> khoover: There will be when you start one! :D
<dscassel> There's interest.  And there's a great venue in Linuxcaffe,
<dscassel> But nobody's run one (except BobJonkman for a one-off, of course. :)
<dscassel> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour for details.
<BobJonkman> #linuxcaffe is a channel on this IRC network.  Pop over and say Hi!
<khoover> dscassel, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe when I'm not doing a) precis b) job apps c) work or d) scholarship apps. XP
<dscassel> Okay! :D
<BobJonkman> If someone holds an Ubuntu Hour in Toronto (Linuxcaffe or elsewhere) I'll come over.  Just give me a week notice or so
<dscassel> It's pretty easy once it gets going. If you get a few regulars, it starts running itself.
<BobJonkman> I have a small stack of Ubuntu CDs remaining that I'll bring along for giveaways
<dscassel> (Or really, great people like BobJonkman step up to help out. :)
<khoover> BobJonkman, natty or oneiric?
<BobJonkman> I'm such a social gadfly
<BobJonkman> Mostly Oneiric.  May be one or two Nattys left; let me check
<epod> On a completely unrelated subject, if anyone gets REALLY bored, I'm trying to find a sub $500 laptop that would be best for running ubuntu that I can buy at Best Buy, Futureshop, or Memory Express.
<BobJonkman> All the disks I have are Ubuntu 11.10, Oneiric Ocelot.  5 Gnomes, 2 Kubuntus, 3 servers
 * dscassel is helping run this party, if he seems to be somewhat inattentive: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rIhJwjBtvrQOg19qzIEx6Y7AR5MPWpLYZXG9zj4Llzc?feat=directlink
<khoover> dscassel, was that a girl? O_O
<khoover> TWO?!
<dscassel> More than two!
 * dscassel didn't count. That would be rude.
<dscassel> Also, both of those women will happily kick your ass if it comes to that. :)
 * epod facepalms
<BobJonkman> While I wouldn't suggest going to a makerspace to pick up chix, it's a great way to meet people with similar interests.  Some of whom are oppositely gendered
<khoover> :O wooooooooah. and what's this about lasers? any buttons that may be large in size, or of a reddish hue?
<dscassel> khoover: Absolute. A big, shiny red button.
<khoover> dscassel: :P
 * BobJonkman segues elegantly by mentioning that the KW Ubuntu Global Jam will be held in the same room as the Laser Cutter not pictured in the URL above
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob. :)
<dscassel> I'll book Kwartzlab at the board meetign on monday.
<BobJonkman> Is it official?  Can I post the UGJ on the Watcamp calendar?  http://watcamp.com/calendar
<BobJonkman> Ah.
<BobJonkman> Lag on the tubes
<dscassel> In a related topic, the release party may conflict with Ludum Dare, in which Kwartzlab may want to participate.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, it's official enough. Go ahead. :)
<dscassel> http://ludumdare.com/
<dscassel> I kinda want to try doing an Ubuntu game.
<dscassel> We may either move the release party to Thursday or run the two events in parallel.
<dscassel> Or move the release party somewhere else.
<dscassel> Or something.
<dscassel> Or there's no conflict and it doesn't matter.
<FiReSTaRT> interesting for those with artistic talent and/or coding ability
<dscassel> Stay tuned!
 * FiReSTaRT puts popcorn in the nuke
<BobJonkman> Ludum Dare doesn't sound like a conflict with an Ubuntu Release Party.  Game Developers eat deviled eggs too, you know.
<dscassel> heh. :)
<dscassel> I just worry we'd be distracting.
<BobJonkman> So you're saying there's a Release Party to put on the schedule too?
<dscassel> I'm saying the date for the release party is currently up in the air.
<dscassel> But April's still a way's out yet.
<BobJonkman> OK.
<BobJonkman> Anyone else interested in holding an Ubuntu Global Jam in their area?
<dscassel> You should!
<BobJonkman> Almost as easy an an Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman> Sit around, install the latest pre-release code, report bugs
<dscassel> Well, that's kind of a lie. Finding a venue can get a bit tricky.
<dscassel> But if you have contacts at a college or university, it gets easier. I might be able to put you in contact with your local hackerspace if you have one too. :)
<BobJonkman> I think almost any place that has Internet connectivity would do the trick.
<BobJonkman> Perhaps a local library
<dscassel> If you don't have too many people, a wifi enabled coffee shop can work.  Probably best to ask permission, though.
<khoover> or just tell everyone to pause the .torrents
<BobJonkman> There's some coffee shops that offer wired connectivity. Faster bug reporting :D  Queen Street Commons Cafe in Kitchener; Linuxcaffe in Toronto
<dscassel> I download the beta for all platforms ahead of time...
<BobJonkman> I can bring a hub/switch, and set my laptop up as a server, tethered to my infinite data plan cellphone
<BobJonkman> So all kinds of options
<dscassel> Yup.
<FiReSTaRT> slightly o/t, random support question.. if you have multiple wired adapters, can you force a connection to use a specific one using network-manager?
<BobJonkman> There's the routing table
<BobJonkman> I think that's accessible through network-manager
 * BobJonkman looks
<BobJonkman> Yup!  There's a "Routes" button on the "Edit Auto eth0" window in the IP4 tab
<dscassel> That's all I got, and it's 9.
<BobJonkman> Big day at Kwartzlab.  Go have fun.
<dscassel> Any questions? Concerns? IDeas to make the LoCo more useful to you?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks bob :)
<dscassel> (keeping in mind if you suggest work for people, you're also volunteering. :)
<bregma> anyone excited by the Ubuntu TV announcement at CES this week?
<BobJonkman> Apparently UbuntuTV is downloadable
<BobJonkman> Competitor to MythTV or XBMC ?
<FiReSTaRT> reading up right now
<dscassel> It looks pretty hot. I showed the video off during my Unity demo at KWLUG last night.
<BobJonkman> (meaning, "Yes, bregma, I'm plenty excited!")
<FiReSTaRT> if they're trying for that, why does mark try to reinvent the wheel all the time?
<dscassel> I don't watch a lot of TV, though.
<bregma> TVs are the next phones
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Because existing projects have their own ideas of wher ethey want their prject to go and have no interest in selling to OEMs.
<bregma> phones have Android...
<bregma> and iOS
<dscassel> Mind you, it's all free software, so ideas can be shared.
<BobJonkman> And equipment manufacturers may want to be independent of content providers
<BobJonkman> Apparently the recently revived GoogleTV is Android
<bregma> and equipment manufacturers want to be independent of Google
<FiReSTaRT> i don't see distros lining up to run unity lol
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: But Gnome Shell ended up looking quite a bit more like Unity than it did in 2009.
<bregma> distros don't have to run it, as long as OEMs do
<FiReSTaRT> gnome shell also got a huge dev community writing instructions to bring it back to gnome 2.x functionality... but they did it with gnome as opposed to trying to do the same with unity :P
<bregma> gnome 2 is just WinXP as far as I can tell, and that has never worked on non-PC computers
<FiReSTaRT> even though i like the focus on consumer devices.. at least he's keeping up with the trends
<FiReSTaRT> yeah but tablet de's don't exactly work on real computers either :P
<bregma> I worked at Xandros when we brought out the Eee PC, I'm familiar with that story
 * epod blames bregma for his OG EeePC having a subpar OS
<FiReSTaRT> didn't xandros sign a licensing deal with m$?
<bregma> hey, the OS was fine, it was the user shell that was sub-par
<bregma> the biggest complaint was basically "hey, this doesn't work like Windows XP!"
<bregma> but this is getting OT
<FiReSTaRT> http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/09/i-want-my-ubuntu-tv/ <-- real ubuntu fanboi (natty the "fastest-adopted version" lol), but i agree that unity is good for 10' displays and other embedded applications
<FiReSTaRT> and that mark is making a smart move in that direction
<FiReSTaRT> should even help him sell the unity desktop to the general public
<BobJonkman> One last meeting item:  The second Tuesday of February is the 14th.  Is Valentine's Day OK to hold a meeting?  Or will all Ubuntoids be out wooing their partners of choice?
<FiReSTaRT> i might be forced to do something for vd
<dscassel> Um, no, not really.  I'd prefer to move it.
<bregma> does the phrase "vd" no longer have the same meaning it did when I was young?
<FiReSTaRT> i find them equally distasteful :D
<epod> vd = veneral disease
<DarwinSurvivor> well, you could potential get vd on vd
<FiReSTaRT> that would get me in some hot water with the mrs :P
<BobJonkman> Still on a Tuesday?  THe 21st then?  Or later in the week, say Wednesday or Friday? (Thursday is too busy with other computer events here in KW)
<dscassel> Tues works. It's good to be out at Kwartzlab, even though it's distracting sometimes.
<dscassel> Let's do the 21st.
<BobJonkman> OK, the 21st it is
<BobJonkman> Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Tuesday, 21 Feb 2012 8:00pm EST 5:00pm PST
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Tuesday, 21 Feb 2012 8:00pm EST 5:00pm PST
<BobJonkman> That's better
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob!
<s-fox> Hello
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-12
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel :)
 * genii-around makes coffee
<BluesKaj> snowing in the north channel
<bregma> cripes, I just accidentally started the upgrade to precise on my main machine
<bregma> here's hoping it's stable
<genii-around> bregma: I guess BluesKaj and I may see you later in #ubuntu+1  ;)
<BluesKaj> genii-around,  I reverted to 11.10 so I haven't been hanging around there much lately
<bregma> actually, I'm in the same hotel in Hungary as the entire Canonical desktop team, I'm in good hands
<bregma> if they're not already in a nearby bar
<genii-around> Nice!
<epod> meh.,...
<epod> I'd order a system76 system, but they don't collect duties... so I have no idea WTF Canada customs would charge me, and shipping is already almost $100
<epod> :S
<pangolin> epod: they will charge you the normal tax rate for your province
<epod> ah so 12%
<pangolin> I believe that is how they do it.
<pangolin> don't quote me on it.
<epod> so $84
<epod> which would make, with shipping, the laptop almost $900
<epod> I might as well buy a retail system at futureshop/bestbuy with those specs for $600 and put ubuntu on it
<genii-around> I think the Dell linux boxes can still be ordered from in Canada
<dscassel> epod: With System76, it's not customs you need to worry about. It's brokerage fees.
<dscassel> I'm probably going to try zareason for my next machine.
<dscassel> Much as I think the System76 guys are awesome...
<epod> dscassel, oh right ups' brokerage fee... ugh I guess system76 is out
<epod> I'm currently thinking either http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34104 or http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34111 I'm just a bit concerned about AMD Fusion stuff under Linux not being mature.  And I don't know which is better for windows gaming.
<DarwinSurvivor> epod I got a system76 machine a few months go. had it shipped to a location in the US, then brught it over myself
<DarwinSurvivor> paid about $25 shipping and duty was just the 12% (I believe)
<DarwinSurvivor> actually, I don't think we had to pay anything to bring it accross, just the $25 shipping to get it to blaine
<DarwinSurvivor> you just have to get the shipping destination added as an authorized shipping destination to your credit card (5 minute phone call to the bank)
<epod> DarwinSurvivor, yeah, I could do that I suppose, Fargo isnt that far south.
<epod> genii-around, I havent found any on Dell's site, do you where I'd look?
<DarwinSurvivor> just add the shipping address to your card, then verify it with system76 before buying it
<epod> DarwinSurvivor, mmkay.
<dscassel> I'm very pro buying Ubuntu pre-installed.
<dscassel> But failing that, you can always look up potential purchases here: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<DarwinSurvivor> some manufacturers (Acer I know of) will give you a partial refund on the OS if you send in your HDD for a full wipe right after purchase
<epod> dscassel, I'd like to, but Dell apparently has no ubuntu notebooks for sale in Canada anymore, and its a 3 ring circus (or really expensive) to get a system76 :(
<genii-around> epod: This is the old page: http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1    if you use their search bar on top right with: linux laptop the first hit at top is the Inspiron N411Z
<DarwinSurvivor> just get something in writing from the manufacturer before purchase
<epod> genii-around, yeah, but if I go to BUY one, only win7 is available
<DarwinSurvivor> another route is small shops, they are usually more willing to bring in custom-build systems with no OS
<DarwinSurvivor> If you live in lower-mainland BC, geeks-are-us will probably do that for you
<epod> I'm in winnipeg, just checking out google to see if there's anything around here
<epod> DarwinSurvivor, I'm currently just thinking of going with http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/dell-dell-inspiron-15-6-laptop-featuring-intel-core-i3-2310m-processor-i15rn-7059dbk-black-i15rn-7059dbk/10174369.aspx?path=b79161cf9d839f2c30aa72808a84e255en02 and putting 11.10 on it
<epod> from what I can tell, all the hardware ought to work out of the box
<DarwinSurvivor> nice
<epod> oddly, $50 cheaper than buying the SAME laptop from Dell.ca
<DarwinSurvivor> there should be an equivalent on Dell's site
<epod> which I don't get :S
<epod> yeah there is, it's $50 more.
<epod> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> it won't be the same model number (bestbuy gets custom numbers for "price comparison" reasons), but there should be a VERY close one on Dell's site
 * DarwinSurvivor just read up 5 lines, nvm...
<DarwinSurvivor> before you buy it, e-mail Dell's sales support asking what the procedure is for OS refunds (not if they exist, ask what they are)
<DarwinSurvivor> you can probably get 50-100 back :D
<epod> I just wonder if I can do some decent gaming on it, and ok, I will do that.
<epod> (by decent I mean, minecraft, trine, maybe wow)
<epod> all under linux of course, dual booting is the debbil.
<BobJonkman> Is there any advantage in a bulk purchase?
<BobJonkman> What if we created a Laptop Buying Consortium amongst Ubuntu-ca people.  Would that reduce our cost in shipping, duty, brokerage fees?
<dscassel> Probably only works if we're all in the same city.
<dscassel> Although duty (and probably brokerage fees, because they're evil like that) are a percentage of the declared value.
<dscassel> But you'd save on shipping...
<epod> yeah the whole customs brokerage fees from UPS are insane.
<epod> I'd rather stuff ship USPS, but that isnt an option
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-13
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bregma> good news:  my inadvertent upgrade to precise worked, the system seems stable
<bregma> I wish my tablet worked as well :(
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna push some snow
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-14
<khoover> just finished reading some Mex threads from GWJ...what have I been missing in my life?
<bregma> woo-hoo, leaving for home and -30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<epod-mobile> Ubuntuuuuuu!
<hail> hello all    any one here have any experience with quickly   (program to write python applications with glade)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-15
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<epod> Anyone got a few minutes to help me sort out which laptop to buy for Ubuntu use?
<johanbr> epod, ask away and people will probably chime in
<epod> Well, I'm trying to figure out what my best option is from Future shop or best buy for under $400, but I have no idea how all these new mobile chipsets run with stuff
<epod> like http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/hewlett-packard-hp-g-series-15-6-amd-athlon-ii-dual-core-p340-laptop-g56-118ca-black-g56-118ca/10159378.aspx?path=19e10a364574b81c2adbdb36a3ead304en02 - is that any good? Am I better off with an AMD C-50 instead? Or going Intel?
<johanbr> the laptop on that link should work just fine
<johanbr> Intel would also work well
<epod> What about http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/lenovo-lenovo-15-6-laptop-featuring-amd-c-50-processor-438342u-black-english-438342u/10188457.aspx?path=46c9539eaa8823a457fed72e95513beeen02 ?
<epod> I don't know how well stuff works with these AMD Fusion GPUs
<epod> er APUs
<johanbr> epod, the GPU is basically a Radeon 6xxx, so that shouldn't give you any problems
<johanbr> nowadays, graphics and wireless mostly works fine... what may not always work properly is suspend, since that's bios-dependent
<BobJonkman> epod: When I was shopping I took along a USB drive with a bootable live image, and booted the laptops in the store from it.
<BobJonkman> The Ubuntu Startup Disk creator lets you configure a persistent partition, so you can install the apps you'll be using on the USB drive
<epod> BobJonkman, that's a good idea lol
<epod> johanbr, eh, well, I can live with johanbr
<BobJonkman> You may have to be sneaky about it. The sales bots are unlikely to be happy with potential customers rebooting their computers
<epod> er I can live with that :P
<epod> BobJonkman, well, worst they can do is kick me out ;)
<BobJonkman> ...and lose a customer in the process.  Would serve them right.
<BobJonkman> I was at Tiger Direct in Burlington (Ontario), and got some funny looks, but nobody kicked me out
<epod> Rogers now has the Galaxyy Nexus... I'm so tempted... TEMPTED!
<willwh> epod: thx for letting me know
<willwh> due for an upgrade =)
<willwh> epod: you have a link to the release info?
<epod> willwh, it's on bestbuy and futureshop's sites, only available in store right now though
<epod> $99.99 w 3yr, or $600 outright
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-06
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman2, what happen with the Mock?
<BobJonkman2> Hi SergioMeneses: I tried a different mic (microphone), but it seemed to cause problems
<BobJonkman2> (I was participating in the Virtual Ubuntu Hour hosted by #ubuntu-us-oh the Ohio Team)
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman2, are you using an external mic?
<BobJonkman2> I was using the internal mic in the laptop mostly. The external mic appeared to cause noise
<SergioMeneses> that is rare... I usually have issues with my internal mic, no externals
<BobJonkman2> It's likely there's an intermittent break in the wire, so that might have been the source of the noise
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman2, and what use the website?... flash, html5?
<BobJonkman2> SergioMeneses: http://chatb.org uses HTML5 and the WebRTC protocol. jrgifford looked at the code, and says that most of the work is done with browser libraries
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman2, mmm... so I dont know what the problem is
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-11
<cagordon> testing chatb
<cagordon> done.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-12
<BobJonkman1> Hi all! We're in https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> OK, I've blinked out, but aruna and zykotick9 are still in chatb.org
<zykotick9> i'm actually gone as well.  doesn't seem to work from trisquel :( well it works a bit...  too bad.
<BobJonkman1> I think it's a lot more band-width intensive than it needs to be.
<BobJonkman1> From what I was told by someone who actually inspected the source, it's pretty minimal. So I'm guessing that it's just cranking out the video stream as fast as it can acquire it from the camera, taking as much bandwidth as it can get. Then when a third person comes online the other two peers have no remaining bandwidth to share.
<BobJonkman1> It's peer2peer, but not multicast
#ubuntu-ca 2015-01-10
<snwr34p3r> someone around able to help tried last couple days no luck myself i have 3 screens 1 vga to pcie 1 vga to MB 1 dvi to MB, ubuntu 14.10 display sees all 3 screens but only 2 will turn on at any given time if i turn 1 off the one not working will turn on. how can i get all 3 to work
#ubuntu-ca 2015-01-11
<mikodo> How about those Habs!
<mikodo> :0\
<mikodo> Oh, that reminds me, the Oilers are coming on TV soon. Anyways, Hi everyone!
<mikodo> exit left <--
#ubuntu-ca 2018-01-08
<Guest6345> hii all
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest6345> can i find polar bear at canada?
<diogenes_> sure
<Guest6345> are u ever meet them?
<diogenes_> every time, especially on halloween
<Guest6345> i want move to canada
<diogenes_> where you from?
<Guest6345> indonesia
<diogenes_> cool
<Guest6345> not cool, warm at here
<diogenes_> hehe, ok
<Guest6345> are u canadian?
<diogenes_> almost
<Guest6345> why almost?
<diogenes_> it's a long story
<Guest6345> i have a long time
<diogenes_> but I have little time
<Guest6345> are u dying?
<diogenes_> everyone of us is slowly dying
<Guest6345> ya u alright
<Guest6345> i feel it
